# VERY HAPPY! w/ Code 3 Frontier Mini Bar



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got my new Code 3 Frontier mini bar and want to say how happy I am with this bar including price, features, looks, etc. Definitely worth the $300 spent.Thumbs Up

Nathan Lambes
Elite Property Services


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

Code 3 are nice, I have the Code3 Force4 with clear dome and blue filters as my fire light--- and love it. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

You cant post a thread like this without pics. Lets see it.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Crappy cell phone pics is the best I can do for now. Also forgot to mention to change the flash pattern you just touch the TOP of the bar and it switches between 21 flash patterns. Also EXTREMELY BRIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool looks good.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

*Nice looking light bar*

I checked that light bar out on u tube and it looks sweet. It has more LEDs and 2 more modules than the Whelen Responder LP. How many rotator patterns does it have?


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Elite Property Services;1143466 said:


> Just got my new Code 3 Frontier mini bar and want to say how happy I am with this bar including price, features, looks, etc. Definitely worth the $300 spent.Thumbs Up
> 
> Nathan Lambes
> Elite Property Services


Can I ask you where you bought your Code 3 Frontier?Thumbs Up


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Helldyce;1144019 said:


> Can I ask you where you bought your Code 3 Frontier?Thumbs Up


mhq.com (same day shipping also) alot of places didnt have any 2-3 weeks out.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats an awsome bar, looks bright.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Elite Property Services;1144023 said:


> mhq.com (same day shipping also) alot of places didnt have any 2-3 weeks out.


That is a great price. $299.99. I could not turn that deal down,so I went ahead and bought one today for my new set up. Thumbs Up


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

On the ford where did you run your power cord? Throught the rearsliding window or what?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

tom's snow pro;1144627 said:


> On the ford where did you run your power cord? Throught the rearsliding window or what?


For now i just have the wire run in the cab via the ext. cab door until I figure out what kind of rack i am going to install.

The bar also comes with magnet or permanent mount options Thumbs Up


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Helldyce;1144531 said:


> That is a great price. $299.99. I could not turn that deal down,so I went ahead and bought one today for my new set up. Thumbs Up


Did you happen to get your bar yet? I am still very happy. I have had two of my buddies finally let go of there rotators and switch to this bar.

Nathan Lambes


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes I have the light bar and it works & looks great, but I still don't have it mounted, My Pro Rack that I ordered from a online truck acc. co. came all bent up. so I'm having a really bad experience with them accepting that it got damaged inhouse before they shipped it. They want to say UPS damaged it! I had to take pictures of the box and the rack and send it to them and they don't return your call or e mails. Now I have a bent rack and all I get from them is excuses. I will NEVER buy from this company again! My addvice to anyone here is to never buy from buyautotrk**********.com or you will have problems with customer service.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Helldyce;1160055 said:


> Yes I have the light bar and it works & looks great, but I still don't have it mounted, My Pro Rack that I ordered from a online truck acc. co. came all bent up. so I'm having a really bad experience with them accepting that it got damaged inhouse before they shipped it. They want to say UPS damaged it! I had to take pictures of the box and the rack and send it to them and they don't return your call or e mails. Now I have a bent rack and all I get from them is excuses. I will NEVER buy from this company again! My addvice to anyone here is to never buy from buyautotrk**********.com or you will have problems with customer service.


I purchased my Pro Rack from them and had no issues but if I did and they werent helpful i would dispute with my credit card company or paypal.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom's snow pro;1144627 said:


> On the ford where did you run your power cord? Throught the rearsliding window or what?


I zip tied the power wire to the back of the Pro Rack and then ran it to the bottom of the cab where there is a grommet that I was able to run the power cord through.


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

*Great light bar*

I have mine mounted now and it looks great and it works great too. I'm glad I bought this one instead of the Whelan Responder. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Helldyce;1172774 said:


> I have mine mounted now and it looks great and it works great too. I'm glad I bought this one instead of the Whelan Responder. Thanks for the post.


Mine was stolen christmas morning off my truck in my driveway. I am glad you are happy with yours.

Nathan


----------



## Helldyce (Dec 31, 2009)

Not good! Thats why I permenent mounted mine. I didn't even use their brackets that came with it, because it exposed the bolts. Then I used tamper proof screws. I bolted mine from the inside of the ATARI roof mounting system. Sorry to hear about that. Hope you get another one, because it sure is a great product.


----------

